# Another Newbie



## HaulinBass02 (Jan 6, 2005)

Greetings to all Outbackers out there:

Well, as I believe my signature says, I too am still in the market for an Outback. My wife and I (and now our 6 mo old son) have been to the dealer and drooled all over their 29 F BHS Outbacks and have gone to the RV shows in hopes of getting one. Unfortunately, finances have worked out so far only to get the tow truck, still working on the trailer.

After reading "the other guys" site and finding a link to this one, I am glad I didn't trust what was said about Outbacks on the "other" site. I have used a lot of the info already to plan the walk thru and first mods when we are able to get our trailer. The info and insight that you all have put in is amazing and I am glad to have resources like this.

A little about us before I go, I am in fact a police officer in a city here in north Texas and my wife is currently working as well with an insruance company. I spent 6 years in the Marine Corps Reserve making three different trips to "the sandbox". Mini-me has just turned 6 mo old just before Christmas and has the camping bug due to a trip that was taken in my dad's borrowed Prowler TT. He gets excited when he sees the TT at grandpa's!

We both love the outdoors and camping. We have done the tent camping trips and made trips in a borrowed TT not to mention my fever goes back to my growing up in an RVing family. Needless to say, we are itching to do it on our own with our own trailer. 
Thanks for the site and for all the information and I hope to be joining the wonderful groups on many Outback rallys and seeing you all in campgrounds as we all travel our ways in exploring this great US.

Andrew Sarah and Daniel


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Welcome

A lot of good information all over this site. I should know I have spent countless hours reading. You are not alone in the "still shopping" category. But then again the way the fever strikes around here it seams that everyone is in the shopping category.

Not Yet (big RV show next week)

Jared


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome to OUTBACKERS! Picking a new unit is half the fun. Enjoy!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Haulin',

Welcome. I've only had my Outback (26RS) since August but I'm looking forward to getting it out and going again as soon as I can.

I agree with Jolly....looking's half the fun. I still like to look even though I'm satisfied with the Outback I already have!

Again, welcome to another Texas Outbacker!

Mark


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Welcome aboard. And I must say, you certainly have the right tow vehicle for that 5'er. At least your going at this in a somewhat more logical order, get the best truck you can find, then that widens your selection for a camper. I like it.

Good luck with the hunt.

Tim


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to to the Outbackers Family, happy to gave you abord...







WooHooo another Texas Outbacker.









Vern


----------



## HaulinBass02 (Jan 6, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Welcome aboard. And I must say, you certainly have the right tow vehicle for that 5'er. At least your going at this in a somewhat more logical order, get the best truck you can find, then that widens your selection for a camper. I like it.
> 
> Good luck with the hunt.
> 
> ...


Well we tried going in to it the wrong way, with a 1500 Z71 and picking the trailer we wanted (29 F BHS) which would have been way too big for that truck. We revamped plans and now are hoping that by the time camping season (like there is one in Texas!)







or March in other parts of the US, rolls around, my driveway will have a new Outback in it. 
Thanks for all the greetings and I hope to meet you Texas 'backers at a get-together sometime, maybe this summer?


----------



## rdowns (Oct 20, 2004)

I have that unit. Love it







, though I haven't gotten to use it much.







Feel free to ask if you have any questions. I doubt you will find one you like better in the same size . In my opinion it is one of the finest bunkhouse floorplans out there, though there are many new ones added every year.


----------



## HaulinBass02 (Jan 6, 2005)

My wife and I agree. Of all the others we have looked at, none of them came close to the spaciousness you feel in the Outback or have the ameneties and extras that the Outbacks do. For the price, it is well worth it. Now to just get that one pesky Christmas bill paid for........


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers!!

You got plenty of truck so have fun shopping








This site is full of great tips and the members are extremely helpful.

Thor


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

Welcome aboard!

Glad to see you made it past that other site... It really pisses me off when individuals over there post negative comments about Outbacks. They don't own them, they have just "heard" that they were no good (yeah right) oh, but MY unit is the best thing since sliced bread !







But wait! You are going to pull it with a dually diesel right! What!!! You are an ordinary guy with a family and don't need a diesel that can pull a house?? It amazes me that anyone listens to anything they see posted over there!!

You wont get any of that here, all you will get is the honest to god truth about our units and our experiences with them AND a great sense of community. You have a problem, someone here has an answer for you!


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Welcome Andy from another Texas Outbacker.
My son is a cop in Ft Worth. Are you with another department or Ft. Worth?

Regards, Glenn


----------



## HaulinBass02 (Jan 6, 2005)

GlenninTexas said:


> Welcome Andy from another Texas Outbacker.
> My son is a cop in Ft Worth. Are you with another department or Ft. Worth?
> 
> Regards, Glenn
> [snapback]21229[/snapback]​


I am actually in Hurst, a small city bordering Ft. Worth. What's his name, I might possibly know him.

I am waiting for the upcoming RV show. I am hoping to actually join you all in ownership that week!


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I am actually in Hurst, a small city bordering Ft. Worth. What's his name, I might possibly know him.

I am waiting for the upcoming RV show. I am hoping to actually join you all in ownership that week!
[snapback]21270[/snapback]​[/quote]

Tom Sheltom. Worksnight shift down on the south side around where I-35 and I-20 intersect.

Good luck on your purchase. If you don't find the price your looking for, you might try Marshal's Travelland in Buda (just South of Austin). I recommend them as easy to deal with.

Glenn


----------



## HaulinBass02 (Jan 6, 2005)

Tom Sheltom. Worksnight shift down on the south side around where I-35 and I-20 intersect.

Good luck on your purchase. If you don't find the price your looking for, you might try Marshal's Travelland in Buda (just South of Austin). I recommend them as easy to deal with.

Glenn
[snapback]21275[/snapback]​[/quote]
Well, I the name deosn't ring a bell but that doesn't mean that I don't know him. We run into those guys all the time.

Is Marshal's where you got yours? I might try them, I'd like to know what you paid for yours or at least a good price on the 29 F BHS if that is not asking too much. You can PM me if you like. I have only really gotten one price on one because the only dealer in the area that sells them is Fun Time. So a fair deal on a fully loaded one is whatever price I have been told by them. Thanks for any info you are willing to give.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

[
[snapback]21275[/snapback]​[/quote]
Is Marshal's where you got yours? I might try them, I'd like to know what you paid for yours or at least a good price on the 29 F BHS if that is not asking too much. You can PM me if you like. I have only really gotten one price on one because the only dealer in the area that sells them is Fun Time. So a fair deal on a fully loaded one is whatever price I have been told by them. Thanks for any info you are willing to give.
[snapback]21355[/snapback]​[/quote]

Yeah, Marchalls is where I got mine. I made an offer, they countered with a price $400 above my offer and I took the deal. It was $1400 less than I was prepared to pay. I also had previously researched hitchs and found the best internet price on the one I wanted. The deal was contingent upon them matching that price. They did without hesitation. I paid for the installation labor. I got one with removeable bed rails so the hitch frame had to be mounted under the bed.

As for price, the "list" on my 5'er was $31,2. I got it for $23,4.
You should be able to find a dealer willing to give you a 22 -25% off list deal. According to other posts on this site, that seems to be a pretty good range. A lot is dependent upon the area of the country it seems. 
The RV shows are a good place to shop. There's one in Austin this weekend.

If you contact Marshall's, ask for Patti Dixon.

Good Luck,

Glenn


----------



## HaulinBass02 (Jan 6, 2005)

Yeah, Marchalls is where I got mine. I made an offer, they countered with a price $400 above my offer and I took the deal. It was $1400 less than I was prepared to pay. I also had previously researched hitchs and found the best internet price on the one I wanted. The deal was contingent upon them matching that price. They did without hesitation. I paid for the installation labor. I got one with removeable bed rails so the hitch frame had to be mounted under the bed.

As for price, the "list" on my 5'er was $31,2. I got it for $23,4.
You should be able to find a dealer willing to give you a 22 -25% off list deal. According to other posts on this site, that seems to be a pretty good range. A lot is dependent upon the area of the country it seems. 
The RV shows are a good place to shop. There's one in Austin this weekend.

If you contact Marshall's, ask for Patti Dixon.

Good Luck,

Glenn
[snapback]21387[/snapback]​[/quote]

Wow, that is a lot less than what the other dealer wanted. THey even gave me a "RV show" price of $26,9. Not too bad but if you got yours that much less than I may be going to Austin. By the way, do they order their's with all the factory options? That may be the difference if they don't. Thanks again and I will definitely try to deal with them.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Andy, Mind you my unit is the 28F RL-S not the 29F BHS. I don't know what the list is on the 29. That's why I suggested the % discount range. Mine did have everything on it. 
Good Luck,
Glenn


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Believe my '04 28F RL-S was $24,500 or something like that. Got it at a show. When WA taxes (??) and the hitch ($2300 -- don't ask) were added the total price was $29,900.


----------



## HaulinBass02 (Jan 6, 2005)

I checked list on the 29 F BHS and it is almost the same as yours, that is why I was astounded. I am going to try to work my dealer here and if he doesn't budge then I will have to go south. Thanks for all your help


----------

